
Ask HN: Good software for evergreen list making? - heckanoobs
I don&#x27;t mean todo lists or shopping lists. More like playlists or wish lists, which endure and are curated over time.<p>You can shoehorn this into lots of other software (trello, pinterest, evernote, etc) but the interface is not optimal and their business aspirations not aligned.<p>I just want software to offload the lists one would otherwise keep in their head:<p>- Thoughts to think when you&#x27;re stuck<p>- Ideas while reading ${Book}<p>- Restaurants I&#x27;ve eaten at that I enjoyed<p>That sort of thing. App stores are stuffed with list apps but most of them are clones of one another and aimed at checking things off or completing tasks. So I&#x27;m looking for other ways to figure out if what I want is already out there. Thanks!
======
webmaven
Sounds like what you want is more along the lines of an outliner (nested
bulleted lists, rather than checklists).

You might also check out mind-mapping tools, as some of them have an outline
mode.

